# Lxm's training manual - Look like E.T. in 12 weeks.



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Plan is to get myself into a routine again and get used to the basic lifts, and get a better body composition.

Start weight : 182lbs, 6ft, BF% ?

Training with weights rotation will be ABA, BAB, ABA

Aim to increase squats and deadlift by 5kg each week.... Aim to increase presses & row by 2.5kg each week.

*WORKOUT ALPHA*

Back Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5X5

Bench Press 5X5

*WORKOUT BRAVO*

Front Squat 5x5

Barbell Row 5x5

Deadlift 5x5

I will do cardio every day for 30 minutes, at a steady paced walk, incline max on the treadmill.

DIET :

60g whey, 30g Flaxseed & nuts

200g chicken breast, 2 bell peppers, mixed leafs

Tin tuna, spinach, 30g almonds

2 tins mackrel, broccoli

bowl of soup


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

good luck Lewis always was a fan of ET


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

In buddy


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Following


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning chaps.

Todays eats (similar to OP)

60g whey, 1 whole egg

1 carrot, 1/2 pot houmous

125g turkey, 1 red pepper, 1 red onion, spinach, rocket, cherry tomatos

125g turkey, 1 red pepper, 1 red onion, spinach, rocket, cherry tomatos

1 tin tuna, spinach, rocket, cherry tomatos

TBC.....

30 mins cardio this evening, with a weight workout


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Morning chaps.
> 
> Todays eats (similar to OP)
> 
> ...


I hope that's meal 1 mate lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

protein and overall cals look majorly low?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another journal lol

Follow through with this one mate.

Why don't you just go all out GROW!!

Then at least the love handles will look smaller when you gain some size


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't take offence to this but I would read:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/11_training_tips_for_the_skinny_fat_ectomorph


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Another journal lol
> 
> Follow through with this one mate.
> 
> ...


What tends to happen is the waist will expand quicker than the upper body grows and will look and feel worse.

got the right idea cutting first but maybe not on the best routine for it.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Right need to get this sorted out once a for all! ****ed about with cals last year too much.

Look at my BF%, look at my complete lack of lean body mass. Am I cutting the bf ? or am I building the LBM ? Deficit ? Recomp ? Surplus cals ?

Advice would be great.



R0BLET said:


> Another journal lol


lol lmfao rolfcoper hardly constructive, if you were aware of issues I had been going through maybe you wouldnt make assumptions about my last journal progress.



MutantX said:


> What tends to happen is the waist will expand quicker than the upper body grows and will look and feel worse.
> 
> got the right idea cutting first but maybe not on the best routine for it.


What would you suggest ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> lol lmfao rolfcoper hardly constructive, if you were aware of issues I had been going through maybe you wouldnt make assumptions about my last journal progress.


Issues I see is that you plan really well, you know exactly what you want and need to do but don't do it.

My assumptions go by the posts I see mate, EVERYONE has issues/blips in life. Ride them out and go get what you want in the mirror.

I've been that skinny fat person just like you, then I've been just plain skinny and now I'm happy.

If you don't like my idea of GROWING - Bodybuilding - then ignore me


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

As asked above, what do you suggest ? no LBM, high BF% so a recomp ? bulk ? eat maintenance ? eat surplus ? cardio ? what type of routine ?

Thanks


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Right you asked so this is what I would do:

Cals: 2,184

prot: 182g

fats: 72g

carbs: 202g (wholegrains, veggies, fruits etc)

if weight loss stalls then just keep slowly decreasing the carbs.

Training:

If you read the link I posted it will explain why your routine is probably not the best idea.

Get on a 3 day bodypart split, eg chest/delts/tri's, back+bi's, legs+core.

Put a focus on incline pressing for your chest.

Get stronger at body weight exercises like chins and dips etc.

Focus on getting stronger in the 8-12 rep range.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Everyone will have different advice regarding cutting and bulking.

Gotta ask yourself if you are happy with your current bodyfat and could you mentally handle seeing it get higher?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> As asked above, what do you suggest ? no LBM, high BF% so a recomp ? bulk ? eat maintenance ? eat surplus ? cardio ? what type of routine ?
> 
> Thanks


Personally I'd aim at a recomp.

Maintenance cals on non training days and maybe 10% surplus on training days.

I'd go fasted cardio and your weight lifting routine or a 5x5 for those lifts to go up.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im aware that my bodycomposition is completely out of whack! High bodyfat, little to no muscle mass! Previously when I tried to give it ago I dropped the weight down to 11.5 stone but the bodyfat would not shift, was still extremely flabby, and had very little muscle mass for lifting weights and getting rid of that fat! Not making excuses (well maybe) but I felt I was in a black hole and getting no where!

Honestly wish when I originally lost 4 stone in 2011 that I was lifting and eating properly and not starving myself!

I started testosterone replacement therapy on monday due to low testosterone (last reading 8.9nmol) Hopefuly this will also help re-balance my body!



MutantX said:


> Everyone will have different advice regarding cutting and bulking.
> 
> Gotta ask yourself if you are happy with your current bodyfat and could you mentally handle seeing it get higher?


Honest Answer is no!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

heres my view .

your now on trt meaning every blood test you get will show sky high test levels , bang some gear in test tren winny and grow some big ass muscles put effort into cardio and recomp while your doing it .

fcuk cutting it got you nowhere last year not even into kays knickers so get hench


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

people need to keep in mind your goals aswell.

which is what? big, ripped? BEASTMODE?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MutantX said:


> people need to keep in mind your goals aswell.
> 
> which is what? big, ripped? BEASTMODE?


without sounding a bitch to lxm he has little muscle to show once the bf% is lowered so he needs to aim for beast mode .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> heres my view .
> 
> your now on trt meaning every blood test you get will show sky high test levels , bang some gear in test tren winny and grow some big ass muscles put effort into cardio and recomp while your doing it .
> 
> fcuk cutting it got you nowhere last year not even into kays knickers so get hench


Ewen has a point mate..... Top the test up 

Seriously though, being on trt means before hand you was fighting a battle wasn't you.

This should be more rewarding now :beer:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Which ever route you pick, dont fvck around and keep changing because you will just go in circles.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Which ever route you pick, dont fvck around and keep changing because you will just go in circles.


exactly , consistency is key to all this .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> heres my view .
> 
> your now on trt meaning every blood test you get will show sky high test levels , bang some gear in test tren winny and grow some big ass muscles put effort into cardio and recomp while your doing it .
> 
> fcuk cutting it got you nowhere last year not even into kays knickers so get hench


Taken note.



ewen said:


> without sounding a bitch to lxm he has little muscle to show once the bf% is lowered so he needs to aim for beast mode .


completely agree! christ at 158lbs I was still at 18%bf..... just puts the lack of lbm into perspective @ 6ft tall



R0BLET said:


> Ewen has a point mate..... Top the test up
> 
> Seriously though, being on trt means before hand you was fighting a battle wasn't you.
> 
> This should be more rewarding now


Hopefuly the test levels will get me out of the rutt! But I need to be completely focused on consistancey, not swapping after 6 weeks because there is no change in mirror or lift dont go up!



MutantX said:


> people need to keep in mind your goals aswell.
> 
> which is what? big, ripped? BEASTMODE?


Im setting my goal to something realistic, 165-170lbs with some lean muscle, low teens bf ? similar to below (no ****) this guy quattro got from skinny kid to the pic in 8 months natty, the picture below is what id be happy with and will aim for.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Agree with @ewen, even if you're having bloods tests, these can easily be worked around using short esters, your on TRT now for life so recovery isn't an issue

Crack on mate, Test Prop Winny etc+ lots of food+ train hard = hench lxm


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

roids being recommended to someone who hasn't yet built a base?

UK-Muscle has changed these days :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> Taken note.
> 
> Im setting my goal to something realistic, 165-170lbs with some lean muscle, low teens bf ? similar to below (no ****) this guy quattro got from skinny kid to the pic in 8 months natty, the picture below is what id be happy with and will aim for.


you want to look that sh1t ? come on mate aim higher ffs kay wont want some scrawny nobber .

as doggy says short esters ftw , test prop winny tren a and you`ll soon be licking kays rat .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MutantX said:


> roids being recommended to someone who hasn't yet built a base?
> 
> UK-Muscle has changed these days :lol:


i took my first dbol at 15 along with E off we went raving all night next day arms were hench from steering the bus feeding the fish and big fish little fish cardboard box


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> you`ll soon be licking kays rat .


You have a way with words Ewen :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

lxm said:


> Taken note.
> 
> completely agree! christ at 158lbs I was still at 18%bf..... just puts the lack of lbm into perspective @ 6ft tall
> 
> ...


So you want to look as if you don't even lift!!! :lol:

You can do a lot better than that pic


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright that picture 10 +lbs 

Will be heading to gym after work, Going to go ahead with that basic big compound workout for the foreseeable future, Just need to dial in calories, Im very sensitive to carbs so was hoping to avoid them ?aim for 2200cals ?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you cardioing?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Are you cardioing?


Yeah, I usually do 30 minutes power walk at maximum incline on treatmill each day which burns 500-600 cals.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I would switch to HIIT post work out


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

fuuuaarrrrk So much info from various directions. Will need to decide what im initially going to do! The extra orange juice at the moment is off the cards untill I get things sorted out.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

just go and bust ya ass in the gym you pussy a$$ mother fvcker!!!

sorry been watching too many CT Fletcher vids lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TheBob said:


> No offence but good observations , you do look like et ... Phone home
> 
> Looks like your stuck in a rut ... Can you not get a training partner for starters


I've been at him to train with me for ages now.

Think it would make all the difference lewis


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I've been at him to train with me for ages now.
> 
> Think it would make all the difference lewis


Fhk it, give me a couple weeks mate and we can get it started ?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

lxm said:


> As asked above, what do you suggest ? no LBM, high BF% so a recomp ? bulk ? eat maintenance ? eat surplus ? cardio ? what type of routine ?
> 
> Thanks


mate im not being a cxnt theres not too much lean mass on u

can u not just do a good cut, assess the state of your physique then build some good lean mass

nevermind all these broscience bull**** buzzword terms fxcvin 'recomp' etc - lets get that fat off you, then build

all best mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ive said this for ages but u need your training checked out! Take jan up on his offer. I guarantee youre not training at a high enough intensity.

You have to push yourself to your limits and EVERYTHING has to be right. Diet, training, rest etc THEN u will see results.

Ive built more muscle mass than u and I have zero testosterone!

#noexcuses


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Ive said this for ages but u need your training checked out! Take jan up on his offer. I guarantee youre not training at a high enough intensity.
> 
> You have to push yourself to your limits and EVERYTHING has to be right. Diet, training, rest etc THEN u will see results.
> 
> ...


actually women produce 1/10th of a males test levels so lxm producing **** all means your test is higher than his :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> actually women produce 1/10th of a males test levels so lxm producing **** all means your test is higher than his :whistling:


Ok so I was wrong lol.

Just intensity then lxm! Get on it!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Fhk it, give me a couple weeks mate and we can get it started ?


100% yes mate.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dinnae batter is.

promise ? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> dinnae batter is.
> 
> promise ? lol


Pmsl I half think your serious here lol. Looking forward to it mate (training, not the battering)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

this died of death already mate? wits gan on


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> this died of death already mate? wits gan on


Nah mate, been feeling perky im guessing from the trt and really not found myself lounging about when at home which would lead to being on here posting sh1te, same with work when not doing jobs im not on the phone on here, im finding things to do, people are wondering whats happend to me and why im going about starting conversations, getting involved in stuff etc. im guessing being on 0.5g a week would be x5 as good... :whistling:

Been doing tasks and chores head on without issue, where as previously id feel very stodgey and 'meh' and drag my heels...

Have fridays and mondays lifts in my little notebook, along with cardio, will get posted up along with eats, will start updating daily from tomorro.



goldenballs23 said:


> found your journal.. subbed good luck.


thanks mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Nah mate, been feeling perky im guessing from the trt and really not found myself lounging about when at home which would lead to being on here posting sh1te, same with work when not doing jobs im not on the phone on here, im finding things to do, people are wondering whats happend to me and why im going about starting conversations, getting involved in stuff etc. im guessing being on 0.5g a week would be x5 as good... :whistling:
> 
> Been doing tasks and chores head on without issue, where as previously id feel very stodgey and 'meh' and drag my heels...
> 
> ...


Get ur erse in the gym & channel this energy where it counts  you'll soon be a lazy cvnt again once your carrying a bit of muscle lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright so ive not been doing any sort of eating plan which is not good, just eating [email protected] mostly sandwiches.... soup etc (dont ask)

But ive been training the basic lifts, will post up what lifts and weights, will get notebook from work locker when im next in and put here.

Ive noticed some change in my legs so far, since starting trt and this thread, small increase of defintion and size/mass. For some reason the left legs quad has much more surface area and 'harder' than the right ? why would this be? Starting this log again from today so watch this space and change...

Ive put on a bit of weight since the start of this log too, and its not all fat (hopefuly) because my trousers and tops still fit... im up at 190lbs (started thread at 182lbs) obviously still very flabby and need to decide what route im going to go down.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

good luck for journal bud , reps given bro


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Best of luck brah, never knew your name was Lewis, kinda preferred the mystery of the lxm tag to be honest, I think some of the romance has now been lost for me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

read the journal, good luck...hope u get ur training off the ground at some point


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Starting to see a little growth and change with my legs, im guessing higher test levels are helping with that, I love squatting, it makes me feel like a monster with the blood pumping madly, usually get a head rush / buzz.










Also starting to see some fat loss around torso, and ive gained lbs since the original post.. which is the complete opposite to what im used to! usually lbs lost, fat loss. I deffo think a recomposition is happening since being on the TRT, hopefuly with hard work soon enough my body will start changing drastically and look more masculine in say 6 months time.

Have appointment with doctor regarding chest this week also, would be great to get on the list as soon as possible to get the ball rolling (non fatty growth - gyno?) I can only start to look better from here forward.

Original post -----------------------------------------------------------------------------today










Time to start keeping training logs....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Going to try something a little different, Diet is going to be based on keto from here forward, but not with my usual restricted cals (1600-1800) Im going to be taking in 2300 cals a day, and see what happens, hopefuly enough for some sort of recomposition whilst flab vanishes. No carb up for the first 14 days, after that once a week or fortnight, depending on progress.

4x Scrambled egg & spinach

1x tuna, 30g rocket, 1tblspn mayo, 2tblspn EVOO

30g protien shake, 30g Milled flaxseed mix

180g Chicken breast, 50g broccoli, 1tblspn mayo, 2tblspn EVOO

x2 fillets steamed mackerel, cup spinach, 30g almonds

x1 tuna, 1tblspn EVOO, 4 cherry tomatos, 1 spring onion.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Pick a goal and go for it god dam it! Chainging your mind all the time is going to result in you getting nowhere.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hire a coach ffs .


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Pick a goal and go for it god dam it! Chainging your mind all the time is going to result in you getting nowhere.


I hadn't propperly started, this is the start now. The period since this thread had been started I was pretty much eating regularly without counting cals.

Going no carb because I seem to be ultra carb sensitive.



ewen said:


> hire a coach ffs .


Looking into this for when I get my next payslip at the end of the month


----------

